# New - Bug Free - R15 to be Released.



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Seems like the problem, all along, was with the Red Button RESET. This new R15, with the improved RESET button seems to have solved the problem.


----------



## davez (Nov 19, 2005)

Hahaha...

That's a good one:lol:


----------



## fu_paladins (Oct 10, 2006)

Send me one right away!!!!!!!

I'll take anything that is bug free at this point.

When is the software going to be released?????????


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

fu_paladins said:


> Send me one right away!!!!!!!


I believe you can get it from the manufacturer for $4.98 or I think Weaknees has it for $249.99.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I hate to bring this up, but mine is working just perf...

Damn, I almost made it through that.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

You tried walters. That was Easy!


----------



## Jasen (Mar 21, 2006)

can we trade in the ones that we have?


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

why must you waste space?


----------



## pentium101 (Nov 19, 2005)

Good one Wolffpack. :lol:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Lantian said:


> why must you waste space?


You mean like that?


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

that's hilarious. :icon_lol: !rolling !Devil_lol :uglyhamme


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

exactly


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Lantian said:


> why must you waste space?


AWWWW! you are just upset because you thought it was real...... :lol:

Instead of an "Easy" button can I get one with a rubber butt on it so I can kick it's butt to restart it?


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Can the button be field installed or is it a new unit...lol

I never have probs with my R15 just enjoyed the joke.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Blitz68 said:


> Can the button be field installed or is it a new unit...lol
> 
> I never have probs with my R15 just enjoyed the joke.


No, the buttons will be sent automatically when your R15 has been 'authorized'.
But it won't be activated until phase 2 of the upgrade process...

cool ring!
Are you LC Greenwood?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

BattleScott said:


> No, the buttons will be sent automatically when your R15 has been 'authorized'.
> But it won't be activated until phase 2 of the upgrade process...
> 
> cool ring!
> Are you LC Greenwood?


And the complete rollout will take a few months.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

I am glad to see all the Steelers fans (apologies to Earl) on these forums. I lived in the 'burgh during the "Tale of Two Terrys" and the Steel Curtain era. Last year was amazing. This year is starting very rough. At least, I can root for my adopted team: the Bengals.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

jwd45244 said:


> At least, I can root for my adopted team: the Bengals.


ARGH!!


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

jwd45244 said:


> At least, I can root for my adopted team: the Bengals.


Long time Bengals fan here!!!! "WHO DEY THINK GONNA BEAT 'DEM BENGALS?", "NOBODY!" :lol:


----------



## craiga34 (Apr 26, 2006)

jwd45244 said:


> I am glad to see all the Steelers fans (apologies to Earl) on these forums. I lived in the 'burgh during the "Tale of Two Terrys" and the Steel Curtain era. Last year was amazing. This year is starting very rough. At least, I can root for my adopted team: the Bengals.


 Yeah I have be gravitating towards the Bengals since last year, gotta root for somebody while the wounded seahawks figure out what they are going to do the rest of this year


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

Can I get on of those in the HR20 model?


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

TimGoodwin said:


> Can I get on of those in the HR20 model?


Sorry, due to the HR20 being HD equipment, they must be professionally installed.

:money: :money: :money:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

BattleScott said:


> Sorry, due to the HR20 being HD equipment, they must be professionally installed.
> 
> :money: :money: :money:


Good one BattleScott!!!!

That right, this fix is only for R15's. EASY RED button doesn't work on the HR20. The HR20 software was written in a different language....(English). So you guys need to find you own....bug free EASY button.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

:hurah: :lol: 

That is too funny!! If only it were true. Sigh.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> Long time Bengals fan here!!!! "WHO DEY THINK GONNA BEAT 'DEM BENGALS?", "NOBODY!" :lol:


Hmmmm....the Patriots?


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

Boston Fan said:


> Hmmmm....the Patriots?


:lol:


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> Long time Bengals fan here!!!! "WHO DEY THINK GONNA BEAT 'DEM BENGALS?", "NOBODY!" :lol:


how many superbowls have the bungles won, hmmm:shrug: that's right none :lol:


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

cybok0 said:


> how many superbowls have the bungles won, hmmm:shrug: that's right none :lol:


If they wouldn't have cheated and blown out Carson's knee they would have won last year...... but then again they had to "Fix" it for Bettis to get a ring..... :lol:

If my parents were brother and sister I'd be a steelers fan too!


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

jwd45244 said:


> I am glad to see all the Steelers fans (apologies to Earl) on these forums. I lived in the 'burgh during the "Tale of Two Terrys" and the Steel Curtain era. Last year was amazing. This year is starting very rough. At least, I can root for my adopted team: the Bengals.


U R NOT A FAN


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> Long time Bengals fan here!!!! "WHO DEY THINK GONNA BEAT 'DEM BENGALS?", "NOBODY!" :lol:


Um....Buccaneers


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> *If they wouldn't have cheated and blown out Carson's knee *they would have won last year...... but then again they had to "Fix" it for Bettis to get a ring..... :lol:
> 
> If my parents were brother and sister I'd be a steelers fan too!


Sounds like a cry baby.

You mean that team survives on one player? Sad.

The Steelers won the Super Bowl w/o really any contribution from there QB....He even had a broken finger on his throing hand.

Don't get me wrong the Bungles are a good team but don't be giving the you hurt our QB BS. If your O line was any good Kimo should not have been near your precious QB. 

The last time I checked Jon Kitna was a real good QB, and why did your D not get any turnovers to make up for the lack of offense?

Where was the running game?

Give me a break!!


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Blitz68 said:


> Um....Buccaneers


and the officials, roughing the passer on that sack my ass!  
That official should be fired.

Alright make your comeback at me I'm done, it's getting too far off topic.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> and the officials, roughing the passer on that sack my ass!
> That official should be fired.
> 
> Steelers still suck, so do their idiot fans and stupid stadium, if they were undefeated for 100 years they would still suck just like their moronic fans! only thing I would root for in Pittsburgh is a fire!


Dodge:

Lighten up. It is just a game.

I am both a Bengals and Steelers fan. Steelers fans are no more idiots that any other fans. As for the stadium, I like Heinz Field better than Paul Brown. The turf issues in Paul Brown were an embarrassment to those of us that have had to pay the extra sales tax to get that stadium built.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

jwd45244 said:


> Dodge:
> 
> Lighten up. It is just a game.
> 
> I am both a Bengals and Steelers fan. Steelers fans are no more idiots that any other fans. As for the stadium, I like Heinz Field better than Paul Brown. The turf issues in Paul Brown were an embarrassment to those of us that have had to pay the extra sales tax to get that stadium built.


I edited my post before I saw your reply, getting too far off topic, I removed myself for a few months for getting carried away on a political thread, I don't wanna do it again.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

dodge boy said:


> Long time Bengals fan here!!!! "WHO DEY THINK GONNA BEAT 'DEM BENGALS?", "NOBODY!" :lol:


The 0-4 Bucs...:hurah: :lol: :hurah:


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Yeah and Cinci beat the steelers! And the squealers would've lost to KC had it not been for the fact that Cinci. nocked Green out.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

We shall meet again 1800 whah.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

yeah I just hope the Bengals want to win. It seems that these last 2 games they didn't want. Maybe they don't want the division, I don't think Baltimore wants it either, and are o.k. with giving it to the Steelers, like they gave them the Super Bowl last year by deciding not to beat them in the play-offs.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh this post needs to be back on topic and I would like to not see any more personal type attacks. It's not tolerated here and will not be allowed.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry, Clint.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

LockMD said:


> Sorry, Clint.


Not a huge problem just wanted to put a halt to it before it gets too far out of hand. I know how it is to be pationate about your team.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> Oh this post needs to be back on topic and I would like to not see any more personal type attacks. It's not tolerated here and will not be allowed.


OK. Sorry! I am still waiting for my easy button in the shape of a butt so I can kick it to restart it!


----------

